# Mais weichkochen ?



## syndrom (20. April 2006)

Hallo

Wie bekommt ihr Euren Mais weich,nur durch kochen ?
Ich will mir gleich mehrere Kilo im Tierfutterhandel holen, ist auch günstiger.


----------



## Ocrem (20. April 2006)

*AW: Mais weichkochen ?*

allso ich habe ihn früher immer so um die 30mins gekockt mal mehr mal wenige musst du einfach mal testen wie weich er ist nur mit der zeit wird man fauler nun kauf ich mir meist vorgekochten mais
habe aber auch schon gehört das man den mais eine nacht im wasser liegen lassen kann und er so durchquelt. dazu kannst du noch etwas lockstoff in das wasser geben und so nimmt das mais ihn über die nacht auf
einfach mal probiern...


----------



## Drohne (20. April 2006)

*AW: Mais weichkochen ?*

Mein Rezept: Mais heute einweichen und etwa einem Tag stehen lassen, dann kurz aufkochen und zugedeckt abermals ein bis zwei Tage stehen lassen. Der Mais wird dann ganz weich. 

Ins Einweichwasser gebe ich ich immer einen tüchtigen Esslöffel voll Honig rein. Der Mais duftet nach dem kochen einfach hervorragend#6 .

Aber bitte nicht Mamis Topf aus der Küche verwenden, sondern kaufe Dir für diese Zwecke einen ganz billigen -meiner fasst etwa 5 Liter. Das ersparrt unnötigen Ärger|krach:


----------



## roffelos (21. April 2006)

*AW: Mais weichkochen ?*

Hallo,
machs am besten genau so wie es Drohne gesagt hatt. einen tag quellen lassen, dann 30 Minuten aufkochen, am besten draussen !!
Wenn du mit dem Mais 3-4 Tage anfütterst und damit auch Angeln willst wird er auch ohne Flavours Superfänging, weil er anfängt zu gären.
Das stinkt ein bischen aber den Karpfen gefällt es.
Probier es einfach aus 30 Kilo kosten ja nur 10€ !!

MFG
Thomas


----------



## uwe gerhard (21. April 2006)

*AW: Mais weichkochen ?*

hallo,#h 
also ich überbrühe den mais im eimer mit kochendem wasser, und lasse ihn mit fast geschlossenem deckel über nacht ziehen,flavour tu ich auch gleich mit rein.die ,zugegeben noch etwas harten körner zieh ich aufs haar und fütter natürlich damit an,
wenn er gegoren war,hab ich ihn weggeschmissen....#q 
das wahr wohl dumm,#c 
daß die jungs auf alkoholische gärung stehen,ist mir neu.:#2: #g 
aber man lernt nie aus.|licht
werde das demnächst gleich mal antesten.
hab aber schon mal vor jahren auf vergessenen ,gegorenen und angeschimmelten brotteig aus der untersten ecke (mais und würmer vergessen),meines angeleimers
wie verrückt karpfen gefangen in einer kiesgrube .als einzigster,schlag auf schlag,habe das nie verstanden..,die waren da immer sehr scheu und heikel,....aber jetzt ....
vielleicht sollte man das mal gezielt antesten,eine "gammelrute" immer zum vergleich.da angelt ja wohl kaum jemand mit,nehm ich an|rolleyes :g 
hey..."gammelalkpowerbait " für karpfen..oder "schimmelgärungsdipp "für boilies.   
also da is bestimmt was dran,
allen viel petri heil,und guten fang
uwe


----------



## Hanselle 007 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Mais weichkochen ?*

Ist ja echt mal nicht schlecht mit dem mais das muss ich mir mal merken....kann mann den alle lockstoffe verwenden die mann so bekommt im handel....oder sollte mann irgentwelsche nicht unbedingt benutzen.....?


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. April 2006)

*AW: Mais weichkochen ?*



			
				Hanselle 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja echt mal nicht schlecht mit dem mais das muss ich mir mal merken....kann mann den alle lockstoffe verwenden die mann so bekommt im handel....oder sollte mann irgentwelsche nicht unbedingt benutzen.....?


hallo,
da kannst alles ausprobieren,nur nicht zu viel ist méine erfahrung.
aber ich werds gären lassen ,
gruss
uwe#h


----------



## Allround Mike (22. April 2006)

*AW: Mais weichkochen ?*

Ins Einweichwasser gebe ich ich immer einen tüchtigen Esslöffel voll Honig rein. Der Mais duftet nach dem kochen einfach hervorragend#6 .


Hallo Uwe Gerhard,

ich würde es aber auch lieber so machen wie die Drohne, denn wenn nichts darauf beißt, kannste den Honig Mais zumindest selber essen |muahah: !

Grüße Mike


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. April 2006)

*AW: Mais weichkochen ?*

Hallo Uwe Gerhard,

ich würde es aber auch lieber so machen wie die Drohne, denn wenn nichts darauf beißt, kannste den Honig Mais zumindest selber essen |muahah: !

Grüße Mike[/quote]
Hallo Mike,|wavey: 
ja mensch, das werd ich machen,nur noch honigmais,geil.
den angegorenen mag ich auch gar nicht:v ,ich bin stirkter antialkoholiker,darum weiss ich wirklich nicht,ob ich das mit meinem gewissen verantworten kann,meine karpfen damit zu füttern und abhängig zu machen..... , allerdings stell ich mir nen besoffenen karpfen im drill recht amüsant vor.....|muahah: ,

warum kippen wir nicht gleich ne pulle lecker likörchen mit rein?
da geht der fisch ab...:m .Ballermann im karpfenteich,:a :#2: |pfisch: #w |birthday: |laola: #g |pftroest: |laola: 
aber die meisten angler saufen den armen fischen ja alles weg.


----------



## Hanselle 007 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Mais weichkochen ?*

danke danke das gären werde ich auch mal ausprobieren....und vieleicht mal mit scoko....usw vieleict bringt es ja was.....#6 


			
				uwe gerhard schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> da kannst alles ausprobieren,nur nicht zu viel ist méine erfahrung.
> aber ich werds gären lassen ,
> gruss
> uwe#h


----------



## Hanselle 007 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Mais weichkochen ?*




genau dann muss mann auch mal eine flasche 80% rum rein kippen dan tanzen die fische im wasser polka.......|supergri |supergri 

			
				uwe gerhard schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe Gerhard,
> 
> ich würde es aber auch lieber so machen wie die Drohne, denn wenn nichts darauf beißt, kannste den Honig Mais zumindest selber essen |muahah: !
> 
> Grüße Mike


Hallo Mike,|wavey: 
ja mensch, das werd ich machen,nur noch honigmais,geil.
den angegorenen mag ich auch gar nicht:v ,ich bin stirkter antialkoholiker,darum weiss ich wirklich nicht,ob ich das mit meinem gewissen verantworten kann,meine karpfen damit zu füttern und abhängig zu machen..... , allerdings stell ich mir nen besoffenen karpfen im drill recht amüsant vor.....|muahah: ,

warum kippen wir nicht gleich ne pulle lecker likörchen mit rein?
da geht der fisch ab...:m .Ballermann im karpfenteich,:a :#2: |pfisch: #w |birthday: 
aber die meisten angler saufen den armen fischen ja alles weg.[/quote]

​


----------



## Allround Mike (28. April 2006)

*AW: Mais weichkochen ?*

Hallo an Alle#h ,

Ihr werdet és vielleicht nicht glauben, aber vor einigen Jahren haben mein Vater und ich einen Fischteig für Döbel entwickeln wollen, und da Döbel ja bekanntlich gerne Kirschen fressen, haben wir einen ordentlichen Schuß ECKES EDEL KIRSCH hinein gegossen. Mensch war dass ein Düftchen |supergri !
Danach natürlich nichts wir rann ans Wasser und siehe da, es dauerte keine viertel Stunde und schon gings ab. Aber komischer Weiße war es kein Döbel,sondern ein Karpfen!
Vielleicht ein Zufall? Nein!! Denn ruckzuck hatten wir unsere drei Karpfen ( Tageslimit ) gefangen, und es biss kein Döbel, obwohl es eigentlich in diesem Gewässer deutlich mehr Döbel, als Karpfen gibt.
Mit unsere Geheimwaffe fingen wir in verschiedensten Gewässern unsere Karpfen, bis die Boiliefischerei überhand nahm :c  !

Aber da sieht man wieder worauf die Fische doch alles beissen !

Grüße Mike


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. April 2006)

*AW: Mais weichkochen ?*

@Drohne weis bei Naturköderfragen eben meistens den besten Rat. :q


----------



## gimli (28. April 2006)

*AW: Mais weichkochen ?*



> Aber da sieht man wieder worauf die Fische doch alles beissen !


 Ach! Was lehrt uns das?! Döbel wollen keinen Eckes-Verschnitt.


----------



## Seebaer (30. April 2006)

*AW: Mais weichkochen ?*

Hallo....

ich nehme immer eine alte Thermoskanne - fülle sie halbvoll mit Mais -kochendes Wasser darüber und bei Bedarf Aromastoffe dazu.

Über Nacht stehen gelassen, hat man(n) am nächsten Tag weichen Mais.

Die Aromastoffe ( Vanille- usw) besorge ich mir zumeist in einer Bäckerei. Da bekomme ich sie sehr günstig und sind absolut super #6


----------

